# Oil smell when heat is turned on?



## RaysnCayne (Dec 11, 2018)

Hey all, 

I've got a 2013 1.4T 98K. I bought it with 75K on the odo and from day 1, whenever I turn the heat on, a faint oil smell eventually creeps into the interior after, say 10 mins or so. Doesn't seem to get worse the longer I'm using the heat. But it doesn't seem to go away either. Anyone run into this before or have any idea what might be causing it? There's no obvious oil leaks on/around the engine.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Probably oil cooler dripping down onto the cat. That’s what my burnt oil smell was when the heat was on.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

FIX: Coolant Odors/Coolant Loss From Reservoir
Antifreeze Smell Thread
Cruze Cabin Odors, Sources, and Resolution Summary
2013 Cruze oil smell from heater
Heat Is Causing A Bad Oil Smell?

Post in thread 'How much coolant in burp tank?'
one cause for coolant smells


----------



## moradajoe (Jan 15, 2021)

Exhaust Manifold Gasket

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Diamond193 (Jul 28, 2019)

Thebigzeus said:


> Probably oil cooler dripping down onto the cat. That’s what my burnt oil smell was when the heat was on.


The heat coming out of the vents dosnt smell but the defroster I dont even use anymore because its such a strong smell. Cant really describe it. Its not oil its almost a chemical smell and it gives me a headach


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Diamond193 said:


> The heat coming out of the vents dosnt smell but the defroster I dont even use anymore because its such a strong smell. Cant really describe it. Its not oil its almost a chemical smell and it gives me a headach


antifreeze from leaky heater core?


----------



## Diamond193 (Jul 28, 2019)

Thebigzeus said:


> antifreeze from leaky heater core?


Car is getting inspected on Monday I will tell him to check it out and I'll get back to you.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Check out 2b 









Cruze Cabin Odors, Sources, and Resolution Summary


Go back to COMG-The Cruze Owner's Maintenance Guide Cabin odors in the Cruze have been the hardest to solve and longest running problems with our cars. Thanks in a large part to commutertg, (Banks Chevrolet, Concord, NH) and BigSkyMontana (City Motor Company, Great Falls, Montana), we have a...




www.cruzetalk.com


----------

